# ROMISEN RC-U4 3-Mode Cree LED Flashlight Helmet mounted



## ruminant (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi


Just thought I'd post this

Bought the torch from dealextreme to go with my Hope vision 5Watt 2 led and used the helmet mount from that plus a bit of home diy to make what I think is a neat mount.

Already looking at a 900 lumen torch


----------



## teeroy (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm thinking of doing the same thing but I going to use this led. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14413

Have you heard anything about this ssc-p7 led?

right now I have a HID light but want to go with a led since they seem to be winning the luman war with less amps. What are you thoughts?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been running various torches off DX got about 1 year here, cheap and if they fail no big deal.

My 2nd P7 will be here tommorow, no.1 was too big heavy and I killed it fiddling, think 600lumens though.

Top of the list is the MTE P7 torches with beam shots to drool over.


----------



## JYP (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice! Any updates? Pros/cons?


----------



## ruminant (Jul 6, 2006)

How do 


Got out on a night ride this week, so first test.

Pros:
It works, boosted the light up from 170 to 250 lumens while I waited to get out, very impressive and compares/compliments my hope 2led's well


Cons: 
Head heavy - the base of the helmet mount doesn't sit tight enough to the helmet so there's a bit of play. With the torch having a large head/weight to the front the whole thing pitches backward and forward over really rocky ground.

Solutions:

I have some neoprene, with which I plan to pack out the cavity between the mount and helmet.

also bought my next torch which shouldn't be such a weight.


cheers


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

ruminant said:


> also bought my next torch which shouldn't be such a weight.


What a coincidence. I just bought 3 of those (Q5 model) for night riding :thumbsup: .


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Ruminant, thanks for the update. If I go with that light (or similar), I had planned to mount it flush on my helmet (I have a vent right down the center to "lay" it in). Hopefully that would prevent some of the issue you experienced.

What kind of burn time did you get if you don't mind me asking? And with what battery? Thanks.

Also, please keep us posted (maybe in a new thread) how the Trustfire TR-801 works out for you guys (ruminant & notnormal) because that's another one I've been considering. Very interested to hear how that one performs, and burntime on that.


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Also, please keep us posted (maybe in a new thread) how the Trustfire TR-801 works out for you guys (ruminant & notnormal) because that's another one I've been considering. Very interested to hear how that one performs, and burntime on that.


It'll be a few weeks before I receive the lights from DX. They're in the packaging stage.

capnstem posted some pics versus a P7 torch in this thread.

From what I've gathered, TR-801 runtime is 2 hours then it starts to dim noticeably and can be run for an additional hour.


----------

